# Underhood color



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Just wanted to make sure that the underside of the hood was indeed 60% black on the 68. I have seen some body color ... cheers


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, they were blacked out.
I have seen some high point "concours" cars that have gaps in the blackout where the paint mask & hanger blocked the paint from reaching the part.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

This is the correct color and sheen. 

Many cars I see have too much of a gloss to it. Its a satin you are looking for. This is advertised as semi-gloss and satin. The whole engine bay is this color.

The rattle can gives great results flows nice.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Under the hood is 30% gloss black, it is the only part of the car except for the front part of the dash that is not 60%. The firewall, inner fenders, frame, a-arms are all 60% gloss black.










Also, you can use Rust-oleum flat (7 parts), Rust-oleum gloss (3 parts) and an oil based thinner and save some money and time rather than trying to find 30% gloss black rattle cans.


----------

